# Questions about baby budgie weight loss



## Camalita (Jul 25, 2021)

Hello there and thank you in advance for any advice or reassurance from the community.

I've been learning a lot here poking around the last few months and just recently signed up to be a member. I'm not completely new to birds and have tried to find the answer myself first.

In my research I learned that when weaning and learning to fly its normal to lose a little weight. I've also learned that sometimes babies regress when they get to their new home. Or are nervous about the transition and stop eating (Like the baby I adopted last year). I know that if my baby seemed to be doing poorly I would need to take it to the vet. I also know that babies should be older before going to their new homes and that would have been my preference but the breeder had already separated the babies from the parents and said they were fully weaned. They were not hand fed.

All that said, please be nice and not too judgmental... it's my first time opening up in the boards.

My baby is 4 weeks 5 days old. He came home 2 days ago weighing 43.1g. I weighed him at night, which is also incorrect and could be part of the fluctuation. Last night he was down to 39.3g. This morning I weighed him upon waking him, so I could start getting more accurate information. 38.2g

He is alert, curious, super sweet, and a really good flyer (better then my other English who had his wings clipped by the breeder during that whole learning to fly stage). His keel bone is not V shaped or sticking out super obvious but it's also not well rounded or nicely plump. 

He was weaned on Kaytee seed, millet, apples and spinach. I bought the same seed, have millet, have also included pellets, and offered egg food, birdie bread, sprouts and a few sunflower seeds. Today I added some flax seed into his dry seed mix. The kid has an entire rotating buffet. And I see him eating several times a day. He's also curious enough to at least mouth the new foods. And loves his mineral block.

So my questions are:
Is 3g grams too much in 36 hours? (I believe that to be about 7% of his body weight - I've read up to 10% is normal)
Should I limit his exercise until he starts gaining again? (He had 3x out of his cage and flying yesterday)
Should I throw a junk food pet store honey treat stick or other high calorie foods in there until he starts gaining again?
Also... is his cute little white butt just baby down or do you think it'll stay that way?

Again, if he weren't acting like a completely normal and healthy bird, he would see our vet. Because he is doing good in every other aspect, I came here for advice first.

Thank you again


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Baby budgies should never be removed from their father and siblings and sold to a buyer before they reach 8 weeks old. 
I have to question the ethics and responsibility of the breeder from whom you got this adorable baby.
Not only is a baby generally not fully weaned at that age, he should be with the father and siblings to learn "how to be a budgie". *
*This is NOT your fault -- it is the fault of the breeder who should know better and this really hurts my heart.
I would recommend you take him back to the breeder to be with his father and any siblings until he is truly fully weaned, but since they released him so early, I now don't trust them to do right by the baby.

You have a little male and while the loss of a little weight is normal, that seems excessive to me.
Thankfully, you indicate he seems to be eating well, so perhaps he simply has lost the weight due to the new environment and will quickly regain it.

You may wish to start offering supplemental feedings for him. He should be able to eat the formula from a spoon if he wants extra food.*
*Hand Feeding TImes and Amounts*

*You may also wish to get Harrison's High Potency Mash which should help him keep his weight up if he will eat it.*

*Give him some Guardian Angel or Pedialyte to help stimulate his appetite and ensure he is drinking enough.
Guardian Angel//Pedialyte//Pedialyte Recipe*

*Please let us know if you have questions.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Camalita (Jul 25, 2021)

I actually have some mash cooking on the stove right now, and some eggs hard boiling in the next pot over. (The egg food I offered was the commercial dry type) I'm working on the egg food recipe I found in the forums now. 

That thread also listed several other high potency foods to help gain weight. 

I will also try to hand feed to him. I read that if your going to hand feed it should be introduced between 2 and 3 weeks, so he may not take to it as readily, but it's worth a try. 

Thank you very much.

Should I limit his exercise until he starts gaining again?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would not limit his exercise. It's good for him to be building up his muscles and strength.
You are only going to offer supplemental feedings along with the other foods he's willing to eat on his own so you'll probably be successful.
Otherwise, perhaps he'll eat the mash, etc right off a dish or plate. 

Some other foods you might want to include are:
quinoa
oat groats
flax seed
chia seed

I'm sure that with your love and care the baby will thrive and soon gain his weight back. 💙*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!!

Your little one is precious and despite the circumstances I can see you’re ready to give him the best care possible.

FaeryBee has given great advice and resources, and it sounds like you’re taking all the right steps! 

Meanwhile, it’s great to have you on the forums as you couldn’t have come to a better place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices!

Please be sure to read through the links provided above as they’ll help you to stay updated on everything! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help.

Please keep us posted on how he’s doing soon! 

Best wishes! 👋


----------



## Camalita (Jul 25, 2021)

Oliver is doing well. He was up from his low of 38.2g yesterday morning, to 39.6 before bed, and this morning at 40.6... almost back up to his original weight of 41.3.

I realized I shouldn't be letting him out to fly and socialize with me 3x a day yet because he's only been with me for 3 days, not the 2 weeks of quiet acclimation time. I knew you weren't supposed to touch them in the first 24 hours, but I didn't remember it being two weeks. So when I said limiting exercise I meant the out of his cage fly time in his quarantine room. But I also realized if he has the energy to fly and explore. He is doing just fine. 

He's a very sweet baby.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

If the budgie is open to socializing and willingly comes to you during out of cage playtime without showing signs of stress or submissiveness, carry on. No need to postpone stuff for two weeks for them to settle in if they're already showing signs of being comfy. They're a baby as well, if they were older I'd be onboard with the 2 week acclimatization process. But since they're so young, might as well start the bonding process if they're okay with it as they haven't really gained their independence yet. As a 5 week old though, they _will _imprint on you hard if you're spending time with them 3x a day. Just so you're aware that they will become awfully attached to you and pine for you whenever you're not with them, especially if they don't have a friend.

It's what happened to me and then I felt too guilty leaving them alone, and my social life basically became nonexistent lol


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Giving Oliver his out of cage time as you have been is just fine. 

The "Taming and Bonding" quiet acclimation period of two weeks is for those individuals who bring home budgies that are 8-12 weeks old or more. *💙


----------



## Camalita (Jul 25, 2021)

Thank you both for clarifying!


----------

